# لازم الكل يقراه هيعجبكم بجد



## tina_tina (26 أكتوبر 2006)

ايها الاخوه الاعزاء
هقدم لكم مقطع لشعر لاحد اعضاء المنتدى 
هو اعجبنى جدا وهيعجبكم انتم ايضا جدا 
وتشجيعة حامدة اوى 
للسمردلى
قد أدخل يوما في قلمي .
و ورقي و سائر ألواني 
أن أرسم ثغرك يتبسم 
ذاك ليس باٍمكاني !
عشقك نور بل نار
تأكلني , تأكل أحزاني
و عيونك بن محروق 
أحرق قلبي و كياني 
أنساني نفسي على كتفك 
حتى اٍسمي أنساني 
بنية ألعينين لا تلمي 
فأنا طماع بكياني .
هل أطمع يوما على شفتك 
أن أطبع اٍسمي و عنواني ؟​ 
اكيد عجبكم
:big29: :big29: :big29: ​


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*لا بجد مية مية ياسمردلي ياعم طلع مواهبك دي وماتنكسفش  *


----------



## قلم حر (26 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *لا بجد مية مية ياسمردلي ياعم طلع مواهبك دي وماتنكسفش *


 أشكرك على كلماتك ألجميله .
 لعلمك : في عشرين تلاتين عضوه بيعتبروني ( عدو للمرأه ) !! تخيل .
____________________________________________________________________
ألأخت تينا :
أشكرك على تشجيعك .......... و أنا لأول مره أكتب حاجه بره ألدفتر ( ألكراسه يعني ) .... !


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*لا بقى يا يا جبيبى سمردلى طلع كل المركون فى الكراسة 
ولا تخجل لانك فنان بجد*


----------



## قلم حر (26 أكتوبر 2006)

KERO KINGOOO قال:


> *لا بقى يا يا جبيبى سمردلى طلع كل المركون فى الكراسة *
> *ولا تخجل لانك فنان بجد*


أشكرك على لطافتك و ذوقك .
ألقصه مش خجل ............ !
بعدين هاشرح .


----------



## Scofield (26 أكتوبر 2006)

أحيك فعلا حبيبى السمردلى لانك موهوب ربنا يباركك


----------



## قلم حر (26 أكتوبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> أحيك فعلا حبيبى السمردلى لانك موهوب ربنا يباركك


أشكرك عل تشجيعك ...... ألرب يباركك .


----------



## girl_in_jesus (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*تسلم ايدك كلامك حلو  يا عدو المرأه*


----------



## ++menooo++ (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*كلام جميل جدا انت فعلا موهوب يا سمردلى*
*انا متشوف اقرا المزيد*
*ياريت ما تبخلش علينا بالمزيد و المزيد*


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*ايه المواهب دي يا سمردلي*

*لازم تورينا كل اللي عندك*

*كلمات رائعةجداااا*


----------



## قلم حر (27 أكتوبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *تسلم ايدك كلامك حلو يا عدو المرأه*


ألرب يسلمك .
بس عدو ألمرأه !!
لو تعرفي كيف أنظر للمرأه ( ألمرأه ! ).... أو كيف أتمنى لها أن تكون ....لرشحتيني لرئاسه ( ألاٍتحاد ألنسائي ) !
شكرا ( 007 ) .


----------



## قلم حر (27 أكتوبر 2006)

++menooo++ قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا انت فعلا موهوب يا سمردلى*
> *انا متشوف اقرا المزيد*
> *ياريت ما تبخلش علينا بالمزيد و المزيد*


أشكرك على كلامك ألمشجع .
أما ألمزيد !! لسه فيها ( شغل ) !!


----------



## قلم حر (27 أكتوبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ايه المواهب دي يا سمردلي*
> 
> *لازم تورينا كل اللي عندك*
> 
> *كلمات رائعةجداااا*


أهلا بعودة ألحبيب كوبتك .......... وحشتنا !
شكرا لتشجيعك و مديحك .
أما ألي عندي .... لو شفتو ........... كنت حتطردني بدون نقاش !!!:spor22: 
أصل أللي فوق ( بعد ألقصقصه ) :t33: !
أنا بطلت كتابة ألشعر ..... بسبب ما أكتبه من شعر !!
و لولا ألذكريات ..... لأحرقته منذ فتره .... ليست بألبعيده !
............... سأحاول تعديله ..... واٍتلاف ألأصل !


----------



## بنت الفادى (19 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يا عدوا المراه جميل جدا
كل دا يطلع منك

بجد جميل يا سمردلى​


----------



## قلم حر (19 ديسمبر 2006)

بنت الفادى قال:


> الله يا عدوا المراه جميل جدا
> مظلووووووووووووم !
> 
> كل دا يطلع منك
> ...


شكرا لتشجيعك .​


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (19 ديسمبر 2006)

كتير حلو


----------



## قلم حر (20 ديسمبر 2006)

مسيحيه و افتخر قال:


> كتير حلو


كلك ذوق .
الرب يباركك .


----------



## سمسمة (18 يناير 2007)

انا مبسوطة انى اشتركت معاكم


----------



## Bino (18 يناير 2007)

*جميل أوى يا سمردلى ...
و الكلام ده لا يمكن يكون من واحد عدو المرأه*
*ده طالع من واحد رومانسى كبييييييير بس *


----------



## العجايبي (23 يناير 2007)

جميل اوى


----------



## K A T Y (24 يناير 2007)

جميلة جدا يا سمردلي وعايزين المزيد 

وبعدين كل دا وتبقي عدو المرأة ازاي​


----------



## Basilius (26 يناير 2007)

*جميل يا سمردلي 
ربنا يباركك *​


----------



## Nemoo (26 يناير 2007)

راااائع


----------



## قلم حر (27 يناير 2007)

انشاد الاناشيد قال:


> جميل ذوقك فكرتنى باسمى انشاد الاناشيد بس مهما حولت مش هتجيبى نص انشاد الاناشيد لانه كلام مين ؟؟؟ فما ينفعش تبقى كلامك زى كلامه ؟؟ ولا انا غلطان


بعد ما تفهم شرح الاٍثنين ........نبقى نتحاور .
أهلا بيك .


----------



## قلم حر (27 يناير 2007)

سمسمة قال:


> [انا مبسوطة انى اشتركت معاكم



أهلا بيكي .....منورانا .




abanoub_sedrak قال:


> *جميل أوى يا سمردلى ...*
> *و الكلام ده لا يمكن يكون من واحد عدو المرأه*
> *ده طالع من واحد رومانسى كبييييييير بس *


قولهم بقه !
ظلموني لأني عاوز المرأه تبقى مرأه بجد !



العجايبي قال:


> جميل اوى


شكرا لتشجيعك .




K A T Y قال:


> جميلة جدا يا سمردلي وعايزين المزيد ​
> 
> 
> وبعدين كل دا وتبقي عدو المرأة ازاي


هم بيكرهوني لسببين :
1) سمعو اٍن لقبي ( عدو المرأه ) من دون تدقيق في مشاركاتي و أقوالي بالمواضيع الاٍجتماعيه !
2) لأنني كنت أطالب المرأه أن تترقى أكثر لتصل الى أقرب ما يمكن للكمال ( الأنثوي ) ......فحاربوني !!!!!
على فكره : كثيرا قلت أن الرجل أيضا يجب أن يترقى و يتطور بشكل فعلي أيضا !





AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *جميل يا سمردلي *
> 
> 
> *ربنا يباركك *​



شكرا ليك حبيب .
كلماتك أعتز بها جدا جدا ........ربنا يوفقك .
​


----------



## ابن الفادي (27 يناير 2007)

و عيونك بن محروق 
أحرق قلبي و كياني 
أنساني نفسي على كتفك 
حتى اٍسمي أنساني 
بنية ألعينين لا تلمي 
فأنا طماع بكياني .

*متكتبش اسمي معاك في الحتة دي علشان مبحبش الروج*
هل أطمع يوما على شفتك 
أن أطبع اٍسمي و عنواني ؟

اكيد عجبكم​​*طبعا عجبنا 

جميل يا سمردلي ومشروع شاعر رومانس منافس لنزار قباني 

البن المحروق بفضلة في القهوة بس يكون محوج :t17:  *


----------



## قلم حر (27 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> و عيونك بن محروق
> أحرق قلبي و كياني
> أنساني نفسي على كتفك
> حتى اٍسمي أنساني
> ...


نزار : أستاذي منذ الطفوله !!!
أما البن : فأنا من عشاق البن ( كمان منذ الطفوله ) .......لكن أغلب تجاربي ( السابقه طبعا ) كانت مع صاحبات العيون البنيه الغامقه ) .
و بعد عودتي للطريق الصحيح : توقفت عن كتابة هكذا أشعار بشكل كامل .
شكرا لك على مرورك و تعليقك الجميل .
ربنا يوفقك .


----------



## meraaa (27 يناير 2007)

_كلامات جميييييييييله اوى ياسمردلى كان فين ده كله يلا عاوزين نشوف تانى
وربنا معاك يااااااارب_


----------



## قلم حر (27 يناير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> _كلامات جميييييييييله اوى ياسمردلى كان فين ده كله يلا عاوزين نشوف تانى_
> _وربنا معاك يااااااارب_


شكلك عاوزه تشوفي جنب اٍسمي : ( مطرود لقلة الأدب ) !!!!
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه !
الشعر دا ......أنا عدلت فيه كتير !!! و شطبت نصه كمان !!!
و توقفت عن كتابة الشعر منذ فتره !
شكرا لتشجيعك .
ربنا يوفقك .


----------



## ابن الفادي (27 يناير 2007)

*يا سمردلي 
مش لازم العيون البني 
والودان القصيرة 

ممكن تخليها تراتيل
وترانيم ياله سمعنا *


----------



## قلم حر (27 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> *يا سمردلي *
> *مش لازم العيون البني *
> *والودان القصيرة *
> 
> ...


سأحاول .
مع أن الترانيم المتميزه ......صعبه جدا .....و أنا لا أقبل بالحلول الوسط !
لكن سأحاول .
دعواتك من أجلي .
شكرا لتشجيعك و اٍهتمامك .
ربنا يوفقك .


----------



## ابن الفادي (27 يناير 2007)

*انت حاول وانوي
 وقول انطق علي لساني 
 وربنا هيديلك الكلام 
واللحن كمان  
واحنا بندعيلك ومنتظرين*


----------



## سمسمة (28 يناير 2007)

بجد تحفة كلام رقيق وفى قمة الجمال بجد ربنا معاك وكمل::Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## monlove (29 يناير 2007)

موضوع جميل الله ينور


----------



## Basilius (29 يناير 2007)

_فعلا نفسي اقرا لك شىء عن المسيح يا استاذ السمردلي 
و متاكد انة سيكون في قمة الروعة 
ربنا يباركك و يستخدمك لمجد اسمة دائما _​


----------



## القيصر (30 يناير 2007)

واخيرا نشرت بعض ما عندك
من زمان يا راجل 
بس يا ريت تكمل المشوار و تخلي من يقولون عنك عدو المرأه يعرفوا من هو السمردلي الحقيقي


----------



## tina_tina (30 يناير 2007)

القيصر قال:


> واخيرا نشرت بعض ما عندك
> من زمان يا راجل
> بس يا ريت تكمل المشوار و تخلي من يقولون عنك عدو المرأه يعرفوا من هو السمردلي الحقيقي


 

وانا بضم صوتى لصوته 
وبقوله حرام تدفن موهبتك 
حتى لو كانت تبقى تحت الرقابة كلها 
بس مش مهم بس طلع اللى فى الدفتر اكيد هيبقى فيه الاحلى والاروع من ده 
والكل واثق من ده
بس كمل المشوار ​


----------



## قلم حر (31 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> *انت حاول وانوي*
> *وقول انطق علي لساني *
> *وربنا هيديلك الكلام *
> *واللحن كمان *
> *واحنا بندعيلك ومنتظرين*


اٍدعيلي .
المشكله في الوقت .....و ( حوار الأديان ) قسم نشيط جدا ....و مشاكله كتيره جدا !!



سمسمة قال:


> بجد تحفة كلام رقيق وفى قمة الجمال بجد ربنا معاك وكمل::Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox:


شكرا لتشجيعك ......شكلك عاوزاهم يطردوني ( هههههههههههههههههه ) .



monlove قال:


> موضوع جميل الله ينور


يا رب .
ربنا يوفقك .




AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> _فعلا نفسي اقرا لك شىء عن المسيح يا استاذ السمردلي _
> 
> _و متاكد انة سيكون في قمة الروعة _​
> _ربنا يباركك و يستخدمك لمجد اسمة دائما _


اٍدعي لي .
شكرا يا أخي الحبيب جدا على أمنيتك الجميله من أجلي .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .




القيصر قال:


> واخيرا نشرت بعض ما عندك
> من زمان يا راجل
> بس يا ريت تكمل المشوار و تخلي من يقولون عنك عدو المرأه يعرفوا من هو السمردلي الحقيقي


أنت ممنوع تتدخل في أي موضوع لي !!!
أنت عارف السبب ......يا مشكلجي !



tina_tina قال:


> وانا بضم صوتى لصوته
> 
> وبقوله حرام تدفن موهبتك
> حتى لو كانت تبقى تحت الرقابة كلها
> ...



من زمان و أنا عارف اٍنك عاوزاني أنطرد !
نصيحه :
مش ( السمردلي ) اللي ينطرد من منتى مسيحي .....لأي سبب .
( ههههههههههههههههههههه ........تم تحريف معنى مداخلتك بمهاره ) !
​


----------



## kamer14 (6 فبراير 2007)

لا بجد روعه وموهبه جميله الشعر:t33:


----------



## قلم حر (6 فبراير 2007)

kamer14 قال:


> لا بجد روعه وموهبه جميله الشعر:t33:


شكرا لتشجيعك .
ربنا يوفقك .


----------



## kaisar_12 (25 فبراير 2007)

شعر جميل جدا ياسمردلي
بس عندي بعض الملاحظات
اولا الكلمات مش راكبه على بعض 
وطبعا مفيش تناسق
ده غير ان الكلمات ركيكه للغايه
وبعدين يعني ايه   هل أطمع يوما على شفتك 
أن أطبع اٍسمي و عنواني ؟

مش فاهم مالمقصود بده
هايطبع اسمه وعنوانه على شفتها ازاي يعني

بس بغض النظر عن كدا لكن الشعر جميل جدا جدا جدا
(على الرغم اني مش عارف ايه الجميل فيه) بس هو حلو يعني


----------



## candy shop (25 فبراير 2007)

انت فعلا انسان موهوب ,’,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## قلم حر (25 فبراير 2007)

kaisar_12 قال:


> شعر جميل جدا ياسمردلي
> بس عندي بعض الملاحظات
> اولا الكلمات مش راكبه على بعض
> وطبعا مفيش تناسق
> ...


وجهة نظر أحترمها ( بكل صدق ) .
المهم :
هنا ( كفكره عامه ) يطمع ألحبيب أن تبقى كلمات حبيبته و فكرها متوجيهن لشخصه و عن شخصه فقط ( و الطباعه : ترمز للشيء المستمر الذي لايزول ) !
أهلا بك .


----------



## قلم حر (25 فبراير 2007)

w_candyshop_s قال:


> انت فعلا انسان موهوب ,’,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,المزيد
> ربنا يبارك حياتك:Love_Mailbox:


شكرا جزيلا .
بارك الرب حياتك و ملأها سلام و فرح .


----------



## christ my lord (5 مارس 2007)

> قد أدخل يوما في قلمي .
> و ورقي و سائر ألواني
> أن أرسم ثغرك يتبسم
> ذاك ليس باٍمكاني !
> ...


 
شعرك رائع ورومانسى جداا .. وواضح انك تميل لاسلوب نزار قبانى .. 
موفق اخى السمردلى .. نتمنى ان تمتعنا بالمزيد ..


----------



## merola (23 مارس 2007)

ربنا يمارك يا سمردلى كماااااااااااان و كماااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لازم الكل يقراه هيعجبكم بجد*

*لا لا لا لا لا لا 

مش ممكن .. مش معقووووووووول

أية اللى شايفاة دا ...

أية روعة الأحساس دى ...

بجد شعر راااااااااااااااااائع مش عارفة أقول أية

جميل جدآ ولا رائع ولا تحفة ولا أوصفة أزاى

بس شعر خطييييييييييييير مالهوش حل

يا ريت بقى تحط اللى فى الكراسة كلة و من غير ما تحزف حاجة 

يا ريت يعنى .. لو تقدر ..​*


----------



## thelife.pro (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لازم الكل يقراه هيعجبكم بجد*

انا ما بدي احكي القلم الحر اصي السمردلي لحالو بيعرف شو بقلبي 

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## قلم حر (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لازم الكل يقراه هيعجبكم بجد*



يوساب قال:


> شعرك رائع ورومانسى جداا .. وواضح انك تميل لاسلوب نزار قبانى ..
> موفق اخى السمردلى .. نتمنى ان تمتعنا بالمزيد ..


شكرا جزيلا .
فعلا نزار أستاذي الأكبر بالشعر .
و دا كان مقطع من ردي على قصيدة ( عيناكي ) ....مع فارق المستوى .



merola قال:


> ربنا يمارك يا سمردلى كماااااااااااان و كماااااااااااااااااااااااان


شكرا جزيلا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .




فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *لا لا لا لا لا لا ​*
> 
> *مش ممكن .. مش معقووووووووول*​
> *أية اللى شايفاة دا ...*​
> ...


صعب !!
شكرا لتشجيعك .
ربنا يحميكي .




thelife.pro قال:


> انا ما بدي احكي القلم الحر اصي السمردلي لحالو بيعرف شو بقلبي
> 
> سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


بعرف .
أهلين بالخال .
ربنا يوفقك .


----------



## blue eyes (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لازم الكل يقراه هيعجبكم بجد*

كلام جميل جدا يعطيك الف عافية ياسكر..:new4:


----------



## twety (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لازم الكل يقراه هيعجبكم بجد*

ازاى عدو المراءة
ده نقول عليه قاسم امين المنتدى
فين اعضاء الحزب الرجالى
يجوا يشوفوا كلامك الحلو ده

بجد جميييييييل جداااااا
وفعلا فيه شبه كبير بينك وبين نزار القبانى
نتمنى نشوف المزيييييييييييييييد
موهيتك جميله وربنا يوفقك


----------



## arfat (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لازم الكل يقراه هيعجبكم بجد*

تينا انتي تجنني بجد مرسي كتيير لالك               


arfat


----------



## قلم حر (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لازم الكل يقراه هيعجبكم بجد*



blue eyes قال:


> كلام جميل جدا يعطيك الف عافية ياسكر..:new4:


شكرا لتشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لازم الكل يقراه هيعجبكم بجد*



twety قال:


> ازاى عدو المراءة
> ده نقول عليه قاسم امين المنتدى
> فين اعضاء الحزب الرجالى
> يجوا يشوفوا كلامك الحلو ده
> ...


شكرا لتشجيعك .
و شكرا لكلامك عن تشابه ( مع اٍحترامات المقامات الشعريه ) مع الأستاذ نزار قباني  أيضا  تشبيهي ( المليء بالمجامله ) بالأستاذ قاسم أمين .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------

